# An apology to Mike from Maestro



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I would like to take this opportunity to apologized to Mike to what I posted on the forum about him. I though about over the weekend and realized I should not make those statements about him . I should've phone/email him first and work this out among us . I have damaged his reputation and I am truely sorry about this . i have phoned Mike today and*apologized to him . I hope this clears the air between me and Mike .


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Not many are prepared to admit their mistakes in public, :thumbsup: 

and Kudos for actually phoning and speaking to Mike, it's often easy to hide behind a keyboard,.... well played sir!:9:


----------



## MG Racing (Sep 11, 2009)

Bravo mapeiboy. I am glad to hear you worked things out. Mike is a good man and has really helped me and my family ride some wonderful bikes at a great price. 

We all get angry and sometimes react improperly, but it takes a big man to stand up and say they made a mistake.


----------

